# Cranky husbeastie! (Butchered pig pic be careful)



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Ugh! This man o mines tonight! He needs a good wallop with my biggest cast iron pan to the noggin. Lol! We started the butcherin of hogs a weekish ago and they been hangin. He has done one half before today... the finishin and i wrap of it. Man today he is a grump from hello! He did a half today and had wanted do more but life happened earlier so only one. He has today and tomorrow off work and wants to get all five halves done. It takes us bout two and half to three hours to do a half. I jus dont even wanna be in the same room with this man tonight. ;(. So tomorrow he has four to do to make his all done by this week end goal.... i cannot wait to see how he will be tomorrow. Not!

So..... husband free for the takin... he is pretty much house trained. Only leaves the toilet lid up when he is sick. Will eat your food, want dessert after dinner, he will suffer through a sammich for lunchtime, expects the snack cabinet to be full and requires frequent refuelin, capable of fixin his own breaky, puts his clothes in a hamper and his boots all tidy by the easy chair that he will reside in after dinner at night, be the tv channel monger, he does shower daily and wipes the floor if it gets wet, is great at heavy liftin esp if it includes a sweet treat after, oh! He will whine if the coffee isnt in its brew cycle if it doesnt start to brew his pot at six am...... i know there is more but...... any takers?

:squish::waiting::7up::buttheads::directions:.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We all know you wouldn't give him up.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> We all know you wouldn't give him up.


For a few days i would... and gladly! Lol! I would even send food, snacks and clean clothes for him. And his woobie! He never goes anywhere overnight without his woobie. Hahahahhahaha!


----------



## edwardjagroop (Dec 13, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 142661
> Ugh! This man o mines tonight! He needs a good wallop with my biggest cast iron pan to the noggin. Lol! We started the butcherin of hogs a weekish ago and they been hangin. He has done one half before today... the finishin and i wrap of it. Man today he is a grump from hello! He did a half today and had wanted do more but life happened earlier so only one. He has today and tomorrow off work and wants to get all five halves done. It takes us bout two and half to three hours to do a half. I jus dont even wanna be in the same room with this man tonight. ;(. So tomorrow he has four to do to make his all done by this week end goal.... i cannot wait to see how he will be tomorrow. Not!
> 
> So..... husband free for the takin... he is pretty much house trained. Only leaves the toilet lid up when he is sick. Will eat your food, want dessert after dinner, he will suffer through a sammich for lunchtime, expects the snack cabinet to be full and requires frequent refuelin, capable of fixin his own breaky, puts his clothes in a hamper and his boots all tidy by the easy chair that he will reside in after dinner at night, be the tv channel monger, he does shower daily and wipes the floor if it gets wet, is great at heavy liftin esp if it includes a sweet treat after, oh! He will whine if the coffee isnt in its brew cycle if it doesnt start to brew his pot at six am...... i know there is more but...... any takers?
> ...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

You are a bad one! lol
He resembles my older brother a bunch of gray hair ago.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> You are a bad one! lol
> He resembles my older brother a bunch of gray hair ago.


Didja see the toilet trained part.......sure you dont need him urgently????? hahahaha!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:crazy: :haha: onder: :heehee:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Didja see the toilet trained part.......sure you dont need him urgently????? hahahaha!


Will ask my wife if she needs another one, or a different one. lol

Wife said hers needs a new home, wait, that's MEmg:


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Does he butcher poultry too or just hogs? I may be interested, but I bet shipping would be killer


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Well dang, if I had known this was that kind of site I would've listed mine like 10 goats ago!!!

Me to the hubs: What?? It's not 'normal' to refer to periods of time by how many goats we had or had just gotten so & so??? That's nonsense!!! 
I guess this is when I consider myself lucky that mine does some traveling with his job


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine is just as aggravating and I sure don't need 2 of them. (I think that's probably illegal!). But, I do love your kitchen cabinets! Those are beautiful!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd consider it but A.) I already have a wonderful hubby, who only drives me crazy once or twice a month, B.) I don't have an easy chair, and C.) We don't own a tv or a remote - so your guy would be even CRANKIER here!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Will ask my wife if she needs another one, or a different one. lol
> 
> Wife said hers needs a new home, wait, that's MEmg:


Hahaha. Oh no no no! I cannot take stragglers in.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Calistar said:


> Does he butcher poultry too or just hogs? I may be interested, but I bet shipping would be killer


He does! And rabbits also..... need him?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Mine is just as aggravating and I sure don't need 2 of them. (I think that's probably illegal!). But, I do love your kitchen cabinets! Those are beautiful!


Thank you! We got my granny b home when she left this world. It is 72 years old. Our walls are ponderosa pine as well.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> I'd consider it but A.) I already have a wonderful hubby, who only drives me crazy once or twice a month, B.) I don't have an easy chair, and C.) We don't own a tv or a remote - so your guy would be even CRANKIER here!


Hahahaha! Yea this one only gets this bad bout that often too but man i when he does grrrrrr. Lol. I usually tell him go find some wood to plane in his shop but for this i cant get him out me home. Easy chair is negotiable... it is a recliner on both ends... one for yours and one for mine? He can be content with jus his spy pad. .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Hahaha this is priceless! I love it but don’t need one I have my own. Don’t we all


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> Hahaha this is priceless! I love it but don't need one I have my own. Don't we all


You no fun either! Hahahaah. Cannot get anyone to take him.


----------

